# What do you bring plowing?



## njsnowremoval

Hey guys was looking around and i know i saw a thred like this once just cant find it. So anyway ill be plowing next year and started to put a list together but wanted input from Those who have put there list together for years, Sho what do you bring plowing with you and what dont you leave home without wile plowing. Thanks


----------



## JTVLandscaping

A chain, shovels, snowblower, lots of gloves...even though I never end up wearing any, a spare jacket for those wet storms, a blanket behind the seat just in case, Mountain Dew, Cigarettes and a sense of humor...without that you'll probably go nuts and quit plowing. Bring a camera or camera phone too, you never know what you need to document along the way.


----------



## grandview

I bring the gf,Since I don't have to worry about the wife showing up.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

A 2 fer and some dope. Yeeeeeehawwwww!!!


----------



## Mick76

Little do you know Grandview, I've got your wife covered!.....


----------



## Mick76

On a serious note, JTV has a pretty good list... I might add: traction aids (you can buy them at napa), spare plow hoses (because they ALWAYS blow at 2 am), plow fluid, set of screw drivers and wrenchs, flashlight.... I'm sure others will add to the list.....


----------



## ddb maine

Gallon of hydraulic fluid, 4 adjustable wrenches, 2 vice grips, 3 different chains, tire chains, chain saw- Husq 359 - 20" ( gets used a lot during ice storms) 2 20 ton bottle jacks, gallon of water, extra jackets, sander, shovels, extra set of headlights, going to get another set of hydraulic hoses made this year... Absorbent pads for the fluid, 5 quarts of 5w20... I have two tool boxes full of things.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Towstrap, gloves, jacket, 16" tool box full of wrenches, sockets, rubber mallet, and pliers, shovels, and I'm usually wearing carhartt bib overalls, next winter I'll probably add a few things.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

This storm I added the chainsaw...all this ice is bringing the trees down left and right


----------



## kashman

wallet smokes dew phone everything els is in the trucks all year long


----------



## rob_cook2001

I tow my skid during the storm So I usually have the skid, bucket and plow on the trailer.
In the bed of the truck I carry a few shovels, small walk behind spreader, tire chains for the skid, 4 bags of mag and 2gal of hydraulic fluid.
In the tool box I have tons of wrenches, sockets, pliers, grease gun, extra grease, oil, windshield washer fluid, diesel fuel treatment, towrope, extra chain and boom.
In the truck I have 2 changes of clothes, Extra boots, extra coat, bibs, 4-5 pair of gloves, a case of dr pepper(bottles, cans don't work in the skid lol), a camera and a few bottles of 5 hour energy :}


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

grandview;1261635 said:


> I bring the gf,Since I don't have to worry about the wife showing up.


I did that until the wife became the ex and the GF is now the wife..LOL:laughing:

I keep extra plow pins, hoses, hyd. fluid, cell phone, camera / video camera, charger, 24V impact w/ sockets, sand for weight and traction if I get stuck, hammers, pry bars, chains, straps, blankets, case of water, food items, extra coat, gloves and this last time a pillow.


----------



## KMBertog

tow chain, shovel, chloride, phone, phone charger, camera, flashlight, extra coat, extra gloves, toolbox


----------



## Burkartsplow

coffee, extra coat, extra gloves, ski goggles for the windy storms and have to get out of the truck, hydro fluid, tow strap, tool box, propane torch for what I don't know but I have one just in case, shovel, blanket, smartphone, phone charger, 3 led flashlights, extra petty cash, extra pens and toilet paper in case I need to drop a deuce in the middle of the night and no place is open. other things I am forgetting but that is a pretty good list.


----------



## STIHL GUY

tow chain stays in the toolbox yearround so i always have it. i have 2-3 pairs of gloves and a hat that doesn not leave the truck unless im wearing them. some tools, shovels, blower for the big storms and gas for that, icemelt, account list, food/drinks, and cell phone


----------



## Harford13

All of these tools listed and no one takes a snow plow? I usually take my plow with me


----------



## grandview

Dodge Plow Pwr;1261735 said:


> I did that until the wife became the ex and the GF is now the wife..LOL:laughing:


That's why I'm seasonal!


----------



## MileHigh

njsnowremoval;1261613 said:


> what dont you leave home without wile plowing. Thanks


condoms, roofies and cigarettes.


----------



## CAT 245ME

My plow trucks are equipped with a Delta tool box. I keep jacks, hammers, pliers, vice grips, hoses, hydrolic fluid, motor oil, tranny fluid, 80W90, coolant, plow solenoid, nut's & bolts, jumper cables, I can go on for ever. There is just about everything in there, you just never know what you will need in an emergency.


----------



## bigc1301

Cigs, phone, dew, tools, more cigs, change of clothes and toilet paper. Comes in handy


----------



## STIHL GUY

Harford13;1261819 said:


> All of these tools listed and no one takes a snow plow? I usually take my plow with me


my plow is attached to my truck so its kinda hard to leave it behind. it kinda goes without saying lol


----------



## thelettuceman

I have a Western Plow and they make a spare parts toolbox. That is what I take plus cellphone and a charger.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

..................Only thing I have to add is a can or two of Copenhagen. Nasty habit I picked up in the military. salute:


----------



## road2damascus

This year I added a scanner that picks up police, fire/emt, marine, news, cb, railroad, air, DOT, and constant 24 hour NWS weather. During our blizzard it helped out a lot to listen to the DOT and find out what roads were shut down what were open so I could plan a route to get to my accounts. It is also entertaining to listen to the crazy calls the police have to deal with all day long.


----------



## njsnowremoval

can you post a pic of tat and were did you get it?


----------



## road2damascus

Its a Uniden Bearcat bct8. I forgot to mention that it has an alarm that you can set to go off anytime it picks up the Motorola units in the trunks of police vehicles within three miles. I originally used it in conjunction with a radar detector to protect me from getting pulled over doing 170 in a Supra. Supra is gone. Now it is a good tool to have plowing. They go for $150 on the net. I will try to get a photo up but you can google it and you will find it.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

you guys all sound pretty set - you're going to need bigger trucks though


----------



## road2damascus

Maybe if I move to Canada.


----------



## Mark13

I carry in the toolbox:
2 tow straps
Sledge Hammer
Diesel Treatment
1/2- 1 gallon of motor oil
1/2-1 gallon of trans fluid
Milk crate full of aerosol cans (wd 40, fluid film, brake cleaner, etc)
Milk crate full of ratchet straps
3 quarts of plow fluid
3 plow wing return springs
wing return spring bolts/eyelets
cutting edge bolts
multiple pry bars
2.5 ton floor jack
multiple receiver hitch pieces
bump hat
2 toolboxes full of hand tools, hammers, pliers, vice grips, nut drivers, etc.
complete socket and wrench sets. Both SAE and Metric. Up through 1 1/8"
Craftsman 2xx piece socket and wrench set
Breaker bar and cheater pipe
hack saw and extra blades
Chains of various lengths
Buckle boots (farmers will know what I'm talking about)
Dewalt 18v Drill with many different bits
Dewalt 18v Impact
SAE and Metric impact sockets
road flare(s)
couple different lighters
small torch and an extra tank
jumper cables
magnetic tray
duct tape
electrical tape
zip ties of different lengths and sizes
hydraulic hoses and other plow parts
multiple rolls of rope of various sizes
roll of pallet wrap
set of magnetic turn/brake lights that plug into my trailer wiring hookup

In the bed:
100 gallon L tank
2 snow shovels
1 or 2 dirt shovels (in case I bury the truck or need to chip ice)
600+ pounds of salt bags
Random things I find in parking lots
Broken parts from equipment


In the truck:
safety glasses
few pairs of work gloves
pair of insulated bibs
pair of uninsulated bibs
extra coat or two
sunglasses
towel or two
ice chipper/snow brush
extra set of work boots
multiple pairs of socks and a change of clothes
toilet paper
small pillow
sleeping bag
blanket
rain suit (coat and bibs)
waterproof gloves
ipod and car hookup
phone charger
lots of pens and note paper
digital camera
business cards for anyone that I could need to call for parts

And who knows what else, I'm sure I'm forgetting a large amount of stuff.


----------



## Cmbrsum

Tunes .


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mark13;1265342 said:


> I carry in the toolbox:
> 2 tow straps
> Sledge Hammer
> Diesel Treatment
> 1/2- 1 gallon of motor oil
> 1/2-1 gallon of trans fluid
> Milk crate full of aerosol cans (wd 40, fluid film, brake cleaner, etc)
> Milk crate full of ratchet straps
> 3 quarts of plow fluid
> 3 plow wing return springs
> wing return spring bolts/eyelets
> cutting edge bolts
> multiple pry bars
> 2.5 ton floor jack
> multiple receiver hitch pieces
> bump hat
> 2 toolboxes full of hand tools, hammers, pliers, vice grips, nut drivers, etc.
> complete socket and wrench sets. Both SAE and Metric. Up through 1 1/8"
> Craftsman 2xx piece socket and wrench set
> Breaker bar and cheater pipe
> hack saw and extra blades
> Chains of various lengths
> Buckle boots (farmers will know what I'm talking about)
> Dewalt 18v Drill with many different bits
> Dewalt 18v Impact
> SAE and Metric impact sockets
> road flare(s)
> couple different lighters
> small torch and an extra tank
> jumper cables
> magnetic tray
> duct tape
> electrical tape
> zip ties of different lengths and sizes
> hydraulic hoses and other plow parts
> multiple rolls of rope of various sizes
> roll of pallet wrap
> set of magnetic turn/brake lights that plug into my trailer wiring hookup
> 
> In the bed:
> 100 gallon L tank
> 2 snow shovels
> 1 or 2 dirt shovels (in case I bury the truck or need to chip ice)
> 600+ pounds of salt bags
> Random things I find in parking lots
> Broken parts from equipment
> 
> *In the truck:
> safety glasses
> few pairs of work gloves
> pair of insulated bibs
> pair of uninsulated bibs
> extra coat or two
> sunglasses
> towel or two
> ice chipper/snow brush
> extra set of work boots
> multiple pairs of socks and a change of clothes
> toilet paper
> small pillow
> sleeping bag
> blanket
> rain suit (coat and bibs)
> waterproof gloves
> ipod and car hookup
> phone charger
> lots of pens and note paper
> digital camera
> business cards for anyone that I could need to call for parts*
> And who knows what else, I'm sure I'm forgetting a large amount of stuff.


I take it you never have passengers anywere except the front passenger seat? LOL


----------



## njsnowremoval

Were do you guys keep te jack? also what do you use it for? You know other tha changing tires.


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;1265405 said:


> I take it you never have passengers anywere except the front passenger seat? LOL


I can fit 4 people in my truck pretty easily. Most of the stuff inside is under the back seat or tucked in areas that don't get in the way of people.



njsnowremoval;1265409 said:


> Were do you guys keep te jack? also what do you use it for? You know other tha changing tires.


My jack is in my toolbox inside of a plastic case. And I still have the make believe jack that comes with the truck under the back seat.


----------



## pvtben121

hi vis jacket rubber gloves ipod also shovel and push spreader


----------



## njsnowremoval

What kind of plastic case?


----------



## Mark13

njsnowremoval;1265485 said:


> What kind of plastic case?


The jack came in a case. Looks kinda like a little toolbox.


----------



## the new boss 92

im surpriced, i carry conceled regaurdless of the law when im plowing, there are wack jobs out there! and a whole bunch of useless ****!


----------



## paponte

Good posts so far. I also carry a roll of paper towels in every truck to clean off windshields, and it also acts as a nice lumbar support too. Gloves are key, flashlight, WD-40, spare wiper blades, and extra fluid, and I also alwys have garbage bags in the trucks. We use them to lay on when something breaks, so your not soaked when your done.


----------



## bruin250

Nice thread,good ideas guys.. i dont have truck yet just do drives on my quad and got a toolbox on it i have basic tools lets see a small craftsman socket set,duct tape,wd-40,screwdrivers and wrenches,roll of the good ole blue shop towels,box of hand warmers,tow strap,bungess,flashlight and cell phone.


----------



## TheRealBuzz

couple things i didn't see mentioned

spray bottle filled with washer fluid and a small squeegee for de-icing and cleaning mirrors and side windows.


----------



## road2damascus

*Uniden Bearcat BCT8 pic*

This is the scanner I use


----------



## njsnowremoval

Looks good you ever get pulled over and hastled over it?


----------



## Mark13

njsnowremoval;1265995 said:


> Looks good you ever get pulled over and hastled over it?


Just don't get pulled over then there's no worries.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Thats generally the idea however lets face it its gona happen, Nock on wood i havent yet and since i obay the laws i dont plan on it.


----------



## road2damascus

*Scanner*

It is not illegal in Illinois to have a scanner.It is illegal if used to commit a crime, show up at accident/crime scenes, avoid police custody, or to follow emergency vehicles. Check your state and local laws. However there is no law stating it is OK to carry scanners. Within Chicago city limits the police have been very known to harass you for having one. I am sure any police officer would question the use of it in any situation you get pulled over. Use it responsibly, drive responsibly and you should not have a problem.


----------



## NBI Lawn

A shovel for sidewalks and another digging myself out should my forward momentum be halted, cell phone charger, tow strap, extra gloves, washer fluid, couple spare Hyd hoses (needed one this year), hyd fluid, misc. tools, fan for the rear window.

As others have said, most this stuff just stays in the truck all season. The only thing I need to grab when I leave the house is my wallet and cell phone.


----------



## STIHL GUY

TheRealBuzz;1265822 said:


> couple things i didn't see mentioned
> 
> spray bottle filled with washer fluid and a small squeegee for de-icing and cleaning mirrors and side windows.


thats a really good plan i havnt thought of that before...it wouldnt really work for me though cause i have a reg cab so no side windows and i have heated mirrors. i wish i thought of that when i was carting blowers around in the ex cab ranger last winter though...the side windows were always freezing over


----------



## greatdanenick

Pretty much the same stuff that i keep in the truck year round for my landscaping business.. Garmin gps,my phone,something to drink,hat,gloves,ice scraper brush,plow oil,toolbox with tools nothing major,pens,notebook,business cards.Truck bed: 2 shovels,sometimes the snowblower im thinking that is pretty much it maybe a few more things but that is the items that i pretty much need for plowingThumbs Up


----------



## Spucel

Hammer.....Big hammer


----------



## KBTConst

Extra pair of socks nothing worst than plowing with damp or wet feet!


----------



## thesnowman269

Extra clothes, list of accounts, LOTS of tools, spare parts, shovels, chainsaw just incase, hydro oil. Cell Phone and charger, wallet full of nothing. and of course digital camera you never know what your going to see when you go out


----------



## Maleko

1 gal hydraulic fluid
full set of extra hoses
solenoid
extra plow headlight
Gal of antifreeze
Gal of washer fluid
WD-40
4 quarts of oil
4 quarts of tranny fluid
extra drive chain for spreader
jumper cables
snow broom
2 shovels
tow chain
2 flash lights
extra clothing
small cooler for drinks
snacks
2 can of dip
set of wipers
full set of wrenches and sockets
torch
and most important, TOILET PAPER..... hey you never know....

I'm sure more but i can't remember


----------



## Dubl0Vert

There is some good stuff on here I hadn't thought of .... great thread! 
X2 for the scanner... ilike to keep clear of closed roads and big accidents. Got stuck bad one time when I had to take a detour through narrow streets when an accident shut down the road.

I also usually bring along my Border Collie...Keeps me company and protects my truck so I can leave it running during pit stops.....If I didn't introduce you, he doesn't like you.


----------



## road2damascus

thesnowman269;1343276 said:


> chainsaw just incase


Could have used that last year. A large 8 inch diameter elm branch fell down in the middle of a private lane I was plowing during a Blizzard. Pushed it to the side the best I could. Worst part is, during the spring/summer/fall months I pack a chainsaw almost everyday. It will be year round now!


----------



## ladder6

COFFEE!!! And lots of it!


----------



## Winfrey

njsnowremoval;1265409 said:


> Were do you guys keep te jack? also what do you use it for? You know other tha changing tires.


 i use 1 of the small jacks and it stays underneith my tool box and have used it many times to high chain my plow up when something breaks on it to get it back to the shop


----------



## WIPensFan

Maleko;1343473 said:


> 1 gal hydraulic fluid
> full set of extra hoses
> solenoid
> extra plow headlight
> Gal of antifreeze
> Gal of washer fluid
> WD-40
> 4 quarts of oil
> 4 quarts of tranny fluid
> extra drive chain for spreader
> jumper cables
> snow broom
> 2 shovels
> tow chain
> 2 flash lights
> extra clothing
> small cooler for drinks
> snacks
> 2 can of dip
> set of wipers
> full set of wrenches and sockets
> torch
> and most important, TOILET PAPER..... hey you never know....
> 
> I'm sure more but i can't remember


No...not what you need for Nuclear Holocaust Survival, just what you take plowing!


----------



## Chrisxl64

Tins of Kodiak, Lots of Tins of Kodiak. Truck floor littered with those wax paper things dunkin gives you with a donut, and empty tins. And coffee cups,,work thru the progression, of beverage holder >> Laying empty>>>hunted for on the move and promoted to spitter>>Back to cup holder>>>chucked out the rear slider into the bed,,,when new coffee needs to go into the cup holder.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Oh yea, and Springsteen Live in NY, and Tom Petty Anthology.


----------



## JBMiller616

Tool Box
Spare Hydro Hoses
Spare Solenoids
Hammer
BIG ******* Hammer
Bottle jack
Tow strap
Shovels 
Lots of extra snow thrower sheer pins
5D Maglight for smacking crackheads in the skull if they get fresh (I live in Hartford)
Balljoint separator (In case the a crackhead is able to disarm me with the Maglight)
iPhone Streaming "Deftones Radio" via Pandora
A few quarts of oil.
1Gal. Hydraulic Fluid
Roll of Gorilla Tape (******* awesome)
Various assortment of zipties
Bag of homemade beef jerky
Coffee
Redbull
Bacon (If I run out of Beef Jerky, I'll make the woman cook up a pound of crispy delicious bacon to take with me. Bacon makes everything better)


----------



## Kayem

One things not to overlook is to make sure you have air in your spare tire. I've run across a few friends who had a flat only to take the spare tire out and realize that's flat/almost flat too. It's not a bad idea to keep a tire repair kit on hand either, so you can repair it yourself and take it to a gas station that has an air compressor (esp. nice for people running larger tires and/or rims). Also, (not sure if these were already mentioned) spare fuses and a spare plow headlight bulb. I keep the necessary screwdriver to get the headlight cover off, too.


----------



## the new boss 92

tool bag filled with the nesecery, every hose on my plow, fluid, coffee, phone charger, gps, tourch to melt snow and ic if a hose were to blow, BFH and me


----------



## wnwniner

Surprised there is only 1 person commenting on carrying a gun. I've thought about having one, especially in a few of the areas we do late at night, getting out to shovel, load salt, check/fix truck, etc. Thoughts?

O and my go to is a big bottle of water-I cant fall asleep if I have to piss and its good to have if you have to wash something-like your hands from fixing the truck.


----------



## theholycow

Kayem;1349711 said:


> One things not to overlook is to make sure you have air in your spare tire. I've run across a few friends who had a flat only to take the spare tire out and realize that's flat/almost flat too. It's not a bad idea to keep a tire repair kit on hand either, so you can repair it yourself and take it to a gas station that has an air compressor (esp. nice for people running larger tires and/or rims). Also, (not sure if these were already mentioned) spare fuses and a spare plow headlight bulb. I keep the necessary screwdriver to get the headlight cover off, too.


Plowing or not, I carry a plug kit and a 12v pump all the time. I can plug the tire faster and more easily than I can bolt on the spare...though if it lost a lot of air the 12v pump will take a long time.


----------



## Mabepossibly

wnwniner;1349845 said:


> Surprised there is only 1 person commenting on carrying a gun. I've thought about having one, especially in a few of the areas we do late at night, getting out to shovel, load salt, check/fix truck, etc. Thoughts?
> 
> O and my go to is a big bottle of water-I cant fall asleep if I have to piss and its good to have if you have to wash something-like your hands from fixing the truck.


If your plowing for a large corp or a govt building they may have an issue with a fire arm on property. My own opinion is that so long as you are 100% legal and not at a school or hospital it is easier to ask for forgivness than permission.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Burkartsplow;1261759 said:


> ....and toilet paper in case I need to drop a deuce in the middle of the night and no place is open.


YUP. I found myself in some funny places last year.... I still laugh thinking about it.


----------



## C&T Landscaping

JBMiller616;1349029 said:


> Tool Box
> Spare Hydro Hoses
> Spare Solenoids
> Hammer
> BIG ******* Hammer
> Bottle jack
> Tow strap
> Shovels
> Lots of extra snow thrower sheer pins
> 5D Maglight for smacking crackheads in the skull if they get fresh (I live in Hartford)
> Balljoint separator (In case the a crackhead is able to disarm me with the Maglight)
> iPhone Streaming "Deftones Radio" via Pandora
> A few quarts of oil.
> 1Gal. Hydraulic Fluid
> Roll of Gorilla Tape (******* awesome)
> Various assortment of zipties
> Bag of homemade beef jerky
> Coffee
> Redbull
> Bacon (If I run out of Beef Jerky, I'll make the woman cook up a pound of crispy delicious bacon to take with me. Bacon makes everything better)


Haven't laughed that hard all day....the damn crackhead is gunna be hurting after you lol


----------



## superdog1

Mabepossibly;1350103 said:


> If your plowing for a large corp or a govt building they may have an issue with a fire arm on property. My own opinion is that so long as you are 100% legal and not at a school or hospital it is easier to ask for forgivness than permission.


I had a concealed weapons permit for over 10 years. I never carried the gun with me, so I didn't renew the permit. I can tell you that in PA, if you have a gun in your truck, concealed with out a permit, they will handcuff you on the spot and take you in. Maybe you meant 100% legal by having a weapons permit? I know I would never carry without one!.


----------



## eastcoastjava

Bunch of tools, hydro hoses and plow stuff, clothes, cooler with food and drinks, list of contractors with loaders in case i get into a sticky situation. and some fireworks


----------



## mpriester

spare tools,shovels, fluid, oil,antifreeze, washer fluid for the truck and a gallon of blue washer fluid for the salt when it freezes and i can't get it to crumble, water, tow chain, 2 jacks, ratchet strap, spare pump, solenoid, coil, fuses, big flashlight, extra coveralls, phone, tow strap and my 9mm that i hope i never need and i have a concealed weapons permit( i would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it). i have a 5 in 1 jump starter and air pump thats pretty much useless and need to replace it, if anyone has an idea of a good replacement let me know as i would really like to have a new one i can count on.


----------



## eastcoastjava

mpriester;1457157 said:


> spare tools,shovels, fluid, oil,antifreeze, washer fluid for the truck and a gallon of blue washer fluid for the salt when it freezes and i can't get it to crumble, water, tow chain, 2 jacks, ratchet strap, spare pump, solenoid, coil, fuses, big flashlight, extra coveralls, phone, tow strap and my 9mm that i hope i never need and i have a concealed weapons permit( i would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it). i have a 5 in 1 jump starter and air pump thats pretty much useless and need to replace it, if anyone has an idea of a good replacement let me know as i would really like to have a new one i can count on.


Hey can you run an impact gun off those 5 in 1's with the air compressors, because im thinking about getting one soon.


----------



## theholycow

eastcoastjava;1457298 said:


> Hey can you run an impact gun off those 5 in 1's with the air compressors, because im thinking about getting one soon.


You're joking, right? Sometimes it's hard to tell in text...

They're good for pumping up a tire, slowly. That's the only thing they can do with air. Carry a tire plug kit, plug the tire, hook up the pump, and eat your lunch. When you're done with your lunch check to see if your tire is inflated.

Also stay away from 12v impact guns. At least the one I tried some years ago was totally worthless. It'd spin up for 10 seconds then go "dink" with less force than me turning a 4-way wrench one-handed...


----------



## mpriester

eastcoastjava;1457298 said:


> Hey can you run an impact gun off those 5 in 1's with the air compressors, because im thinking about getting one soon.


i never tried a 12v impact gun i just use a 4 way.


----------



## BossPlow2010

You can run an impact wrench off an SCUBA tank.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

superdog1;1350491 said:


> I had a concealed weapons permit for over 10 years. I never carried the gun with me, so I didn't renew the permit. I can tell you that in PA, if you have a gun in your truck, concealed with out a permit, they will handcuff you on the spot and take you in. Maybe you meant 100% legal by having a weapons permit? I know I would never carry without one!.


They'll handcuff you on the spot? National or in PA?


----------



## Fourbycb

My neighbors Wife, Bottle of Wine, Box of Condoms, The Girl down the Block & a Camera


----------



## 24v6spd

Many of the things others have mentioned plus a Glock 17+3 extra magazines, Ruger LCP+2 magazines and a portable weather radio.


----------



## Tracy89

Code:


Many of the things others have mentioned plus a Glock 17+3 extra magazines, Ruger LCP+2 magazines and a portable weather radio.

wesport

guess your ready to plow snow durring the apocolypse...:laughing:


----------



## 24v6spd

Tracy89;1466737 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Many of the things others have mentioned plus a Glock 17+3 extra magazines, Ruger LCP+2 magazines and a portable weather radio.
> 
> wesport
> 
> guess your ready to plow snow durring the apocolypse...:laughing:


Not quite LOL. Standard equipment for plowing in Detroit. When police are needed in minutes they may show up in a few hours. My brother was the victim of an attempted carjacking about 10 years ago. Instead of surrendering his vehicle he drove off at a high rate of speed and the perp riddled his vehicle with bullets, fortunately he wasn't hit. That is when I started carrying.


----------



## Tracy89

Holy cow...next time i see a kid walking the roads with his pants around his ankle and a crooked hat...im gunna refer him to you, and you can take him plowing with you. Maybe he will change his mind on his ghetto attitude.


----------



## neplow

God. other than that nothing. sometimes not even clothes


----------



## 24v6spd

Tracy89;1466763 said:


> Holy cow...next time i see a kid walking the roads with his pants around his ankle and a crooked hat...im gunna refer him to you, and you can take him plowing with you. Maybe he will change his mind on his ghetto attitude.


I'm sure when he saw what the REAL ghetto is all about he would piss himself.:laughing:


----------



## theholycow

24v6spd;1466746 said:


> Not quite LOL. Standard equipment for plowing in Detroit. When police are needed in minutes they may show up in a few hours. My brother was the victim of an attempted carjacking about 10 years ago. Instead of surrendering his vehicle he drove off at a high rate of speed and the perp riddled his vehicle with bullets, fortunately he wasn't hit. That is when I started carrying.


That's when I'd start looking for a new place to live.


----------



## pooleo8

what do I bring plowing? well, this winter its been a tow behind snow making machine  

I need something to plow!


----------



## 24v6spd

theholycow;1466873 said:


> That's when I'd start looking for a new place to live.


I have accounts there. I don't live there.


----------



## countryboy1365

everything they all listed and my .40 I never leave home with out it or my 45


----------



## 24v6spd

countryboy1365;1467257 said:


> everything they all listed and my .40 I never leave home with out it or my 45


Thumbs Up:salute:


----------



## pushingsnow

grandview;1261635 said:


> I bring the gf,Since I don't have to worry about the wife showing up.


You got it right wife's not gonna come and get put to work shoveling


----------



## Wilnip

countryboy1365;1467257 said:


> everything they all listed and my .40 I never leave home with out it or my 45


I bring my .380 everywhere, including plowing. Small enough to keep concealed in my waistband, big enough take down the bad guy.


----------



## Superior L & L

Wow, I feel so left out. I have a shovel or two in the back and a monster tow strap. That's it. None of our other trucks have straps in them cos I do t want guys stopping to make a extra $50 pulling someone out the ditch


----------



## MSsnowplowing

All that stuff and no one said one of the most important things to carry.

A Notebook & pen to mark times arrived, how much snow, did you sand etc...

Or you could be fancy and use a app for all that on your smartphone.

Keep track because it could save you down the road from a lawsuit.


----------



## blazer2plower

All the things and my chew a few bags of Levi Garrett. And some sweet tee OK lots of tee. My 228 and 3mags and my life time permit


----------



## 7d9_z28

MSsnowplowing;1517711 said:


> All that stuff and no one said one of the most important things to carry.
> 
> A Notebook & pen to mark times arrived, how much snow, did you sand etc...
> 
> Or you could be fancy and use a app for all that on your smartphone.
> 
> Keep track because it could save you down the road from a lawsuit.


Several people mentioned keeping pens and notebooks/notepads...

Starting with a new truck this year, so Im going through the lists and prepping...


----------



## MSsnowplowing

7d9_z28;1517799 said:


> Several people mentioned keeping pens and notebooks/notepads...
> Starting with a new truck this year, so Im going through the lists and prepping...


Yep your right, went back and reread, guess that's what I get for staying so late, must have been yawning and missed it.


----------



## Nero

Fourbycb;1457638 said:


> My neighbors Wife, Bottle of Wine, Box of Condoms, The Girl down the Block & a Camera


 Neighbors wife? Well if I need more sand bags. like extra 350lbs. But you say the Girl down the block? Oh ya!! Now your talking.


----------



## plowman4life

i carry a ton of **** plowing. probably enough to rebuild a truck.

couple things i carry that i havent seen. 

serpentine belt, alternator, isolation module, extra plow controller.

and i can tell you the alternator came in really handy last year when my buddy's died. luckily our trucks used the same one. his died at 2 am and there is no getting an alternator at 2am around us. had him up an running in less than an hr.


----------



## perrysee

what about girlfriend or wife in sexy outfit to keep you inspired to keep plowing.and all the other stuff everybody said too.


----------



## CSLC

I will be bringing our newest member of the family 1 and half yr old american bulldog/Pitbull. She is a good plow buddy loves the truck!


----------



## jasonv

Cold weather gear + snowshoes, shovels, come-along, chain, ice scraper/brush, flashlight, non-frozen water.


----------



## ducaticorse

Ritalin. Brought my Doberman once, he hated it.


----------



## BMB Plowing

Other than the regular tools and plow parts I bring:
A lot of coffee and my electric heated coffee mug!
Couple flashlights, my clip board of my route.
Cell phone, charger, ipod, gps.
An extra jacket, bibs, gloves and winter hat
Sometimes I bring some snacks depending on the time im plowing, no stores are open usually. 
that's pretty much it


----------



## ducaticorse

Someone above mentioned alternator, thats a good one. 

Def hydro hoses for every plow. Extra hydro pump when applicable. FULL SET of on board tools. Tire plugs and a compressor.


----------



## jasonv

ducaticorse;1520789 said:


> Someone above mentioned alternator, thats a good one.
> 
> Def hydro hoses for every plow. Extra hydro pump when applicable. FULL SET of on board tools. Tire plugs and a compressor.


If you're doing commercial, I generally agree. It can be pricey if you aren't able to fulfill your obligations. For no-obligations situations, the only real consideration is that you not die. Beyond that it is just a matter of convenience. Obviously, the not-die consideration is there for commercial as well, but it is otherwise not such a big deal if you get stuck in a snow bank and have to come back for the truck the next day, as long as you have the ability to get from the stuck/broken truck to somewhere safe where you aren't going to freeze to death.


----------



## andcon83

Gloves and hats...never know when you will be walking.


----------



## hackitdown

I guess I travel light:
- Customer list with phone numbers
- phone and charger
- tow chain or strap
- towel (wiping the windshield)
- heavy coat
- 2 sets of gloves
- 2 hats
- some food, not much
- 2 shovels (they break)


----------



## FISHERBOY

extra fuel filters
spare wiper blades
tow chain
spare hydraulilc lines
wrenches 
2 pairs of socks


----------



## scott3430

I wear my work boots plowing and bring my winter boots along just in case. Phone, charger, tools, shovel, tow strap, extra diesel fuel, hat, mits, jacket, water, coffee, monster!!!


----------



## ponyboy

Drink
Tow strap
Shovels
And baby wipes


----------



## Nero

_Did we say this one yet ? I put a 18 or 21 inch snow blower in the back of the pickups to do private side walks or commercial walks as well as a shovel. _


----------



## jhall22guitar

This years list so far:

2 Blowers, Salt Bags, and tools in the bed
some extra sweatshirts, gloves and hats, along with random other crap in the back seat.
A pile of junk, and my buddy in the front.


----------



## scott3430

Nice to have a buddy along. I usually work alone.


----------



## jhall22guitar

scott3430;1529859 said:


> Nice to have a buddy along. I usually work alone.


I do too most of the time. If its only looking like a 3" storm I wont even call him and let him know I am going out, he normally just sleeps the entire time between getting out of the truck at each job. I have never seen anyone fall asleep so fast!

and I forgot, food. Always bring food.


----------



## theholycow

Breaking news! All-in-one plowing accessory kit now available.









...uhh, nevermind.


----------



## RefinedPS

"I've got 2 pack of smokes, a 6 pack to go..."


----------



## jhall22guitar

RefinedPS;1530872 said:


> "I've got 2 pack of smokes, a 6 pack to go..."


:laughing::laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## Norsky

pushingsnow;1517506 said:


> You got it right wife's not gonna come and get put to work shoveling


 your'e out plowing and your wife's boyfriend is at your place. let it snow


----------



## kg26

Rim shot lol


----------



## kg26

Fluids for the truck, Gallon of oil, coolant,trans fluid. windshield washer fluid. Fluids for me gallon of Juice, gallon of water, Dinner before I leave the house, take some leftovers with me, then trail mix,rich in protein and keeps the blood sugar from tanking, covers,hoodies, deicing spray, gloves, hats, spare coats,extra pair of boots, tool box full of tools, Just pulled out the old blower will see how it runs in the morning. I'm new so no plow as of yet,spare shovels, phone, wallet, cameras to take pictures of my work. car charger...


----------



## Northeastsnow

TP for those long nights and days with no sleep


----------



## Nero

Norsky;1531049 said:


> your'e out plowing and your wife's boyfriend is at your place. let it snow


LOL...so true.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Gatorade, shovel, blower, gloves, warm boots, maybe a snack.


----------



## plowguy43

Hookers and blow


----------



## Nero

plowguy43;1598209 said:


> Hookers and blow


 Best answer!Thumbs Up


----------



## mackclmodel

Gatorade, dip, redbull


----------



## blazer_kid

plowguy43;1598209 said:


> Hookers and blow


So do you figure said hooker and blow into you estimates. If you do how do you list it on the bill? payup


----------



## Nero

blazer_kid;1598936 said:


> So do you figure said hooker and blow into you estimates. If you do how do you list it on the bill? payup


Blazer _kid, I think you mean to say, write-off. I love the USA!ussmileyflag


----------



## plowguy43

blazer_kid;1598936 said:


> So do you figure said hooker and blow into you estimates. If you do how do you list it on the bill? payup


Miscellaneous


----------



## xgiovannix12

plowguy43;1598987 said:


> Miscellaneous


haha good one


----------



## Nero

plowguy43;1598987 said:


> Miscellaneous


Thumbs Up............


----------



## gpservices

As mentioned before i alwas have the usual gloves, coats, hats etc.. Any tool you may need. I always throw in my floor jack cause its better then the stupid jack already in the truck especially if your plow breaks and cant lift anymore and you need to jack it and chain it up. Also i always bring my chain saw incase i find a tree blocking a driveway or road dont laugh its saved me before same with the jack. Also paper to keep notes and records on and hand towels to wipe mirrors and windows oh and spare fuses.


----------

